# Short piece for piano in C



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So after seeing Clavichorders thread it inspired me to write a short piano piece, it wasn't meant to be the next appasionata, i meant it more as a "funny, entertaining" piece.

http://musescore.com/user/27469/scores/117091


----------



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

I believe that the theme can be developed and extended, it's indeed possible to make something interesting with it. Gonna try!

EDIT: Call me crazy, but i want to do some variations on that theme. See you in some... days... months... eons? 

EDIT2: So far, aria as the main theme idea, and two variations are already on developement


----------

